# Problame Layman per XGL

## albcons

Sto installando XGL...quando faccio

```
 layman -a xeffects 
```

mi da il seguente errore:

```
 * Failed to add overlay "xeffects".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed!

```

qualcuno sa da cosa deriva questo errore? grazie mille

----------

## .:chrome:.

suppongo tu stia facendo riferimento ad un howto abbastanza vecchio.

ti suggerirei di lasciar perdere XGL e puntare su AIGLX, che è supportato dalllo xorg-server presente in portage e ti permette di usare compiz

----------

## albcons

io ho una scheda grafica ATI quindi AIGLX non funziona sulla ATI!!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

devi utilizzare i driver open se supportano la tua scheda. altrimenti ti conviene cambiare scheda. il supporto di ati a linux fa letteralmente schifo.

----------

## albcons

non credo io debba utilizzare i driver open...a tanti funziona lo stesso..vi posto il mo messaggio d'errore completo:

```
* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co svn://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects/trunk/ /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects"...

/usr/bin/svn: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

* Failed to add overlay "xeffects".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed!

```

----------

## comio

 *albcons wrote:*   

> non credo io debba utilizzare i driver open...a tanti funziona lo stesso..vi posto il mo messaggio d'errore completo:
> 
> ```
> * Running command "/usr/bin/svn co svn://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects/trunk/ /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects"...
> 
> ...

 

fai un emerge openssl seguito da un revdep-rebuild

ciao

----------

## albcons

grande!!! grazie mille adesso funziona...

* Successfully added overlay "xeffects".

avevo qualche libreria che non funzionava correttamente si vede...

----------

